

Dumped Bootstrap for UIKit. Result: 40 percent less bloat - electic
http://getuikit.com/#home

======
ianlevesque
This is a terrible naming choice, it's exactly the same as:

[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/uikit/...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/uikit/reference/UIKit_Framework/)

Just one quick search could've ruled out "UIKit" as an available name for a
software library.

~~~
duskwuff
And they're both applicable on mobile, too! Ugh.

------
imrehg
Where's that "40 percent less bloat" coming from?

------
noeleon
it seems much of a muchness?

